

Chargify Makes Recurring Billing Simple - jaybol
http://webworkerdaily.com/2010/04/28/chargify-makes-recurring-billing-simple/?utm_source=webworkerdaily&utm_medium=recent-posts

======
bryanjohnson
We (Braintree) are one of the gateway and merchant account providers that
Chargify supports.

When choosing a payment gateway, merchants need to be aware that most
providers will hold stored credit card data hostage. It’s a huge problem with
significant implications.

We created the Credit Card Data Portability Standard to address this problem:
<http://bit.ly/a0i86v>

------
JonM
I don't understand the economics here.

You still have to pay Authorize.net (or whatever gateway) and then ontop of
that have a monthly fee to Chargify....

Surely better to drop a one-off development cost on software to sit in
Chargify's place, bespoke to your site...

------
lleger
I use Chargify in my app and it's absolutely brilliant and totally wonderful.

